
Mythical Creatures of the Startup World - rcastelo
http://medium.com/@rcastelo/mythical-creatures-of-the-startup-world-565ec98a80c1
======
rcastelo
I would like to write a follow up to this one and was wondering if any of you
can give me ideas about more creatures?

